# Winton Woods fishing report



## Sayre (Feb 8, 2021)

I have never fished there before. I mainly went out for my new boats maiden voyage. Though, I thought I’d share what I experienced. I fished only around the boat shop and past that first bridge. There were a lot of dead shad on the top of the water and what I assume shad jumping out of the water. I saw probably four or five large sized fish, probably carp or cats, making big swirls. I didn’t catch anything but I had a few bites on multi specie lures like curly tail jigs and such. There was a lot of flooding debris around. if anyone is familiar with winton what part do you guys like to fish. My intention was fishing the left wall beside the dam. Although, my girlfriend got too cold too soon. So, it’ll have to be fished later.


----------



## Tree_Beard (Jan 13, 2021)

I grew up fishing that lake, and now my kids are joining me. It’s not a great lake, but not horrible either. A lot of it is shallow and muddy and lots of debris in there. I’ve pulled plenty of big carp out with dough balls. I’ve pulled some decent cats out as well. There are a ton of bluegill, but rarely bigger than 4-5”. You can find bass, but I’ve never seen or heard of very large ones. All in all, it’s a fine lake for leisurely fishing, not great for anything of size. The west end of the lake past winton rd bridge is pretty shallow. Heading east, you get by the campground and to your right is a good rocky sore. All back into that cove is good fishing. The next cove to the left by the campground with the sewer pipe at the far end is a good muddy flat for carp and cats. there is, or was, a deep hole on the other side of that point heading toward the dam. Might be silted in now. Past the dam and the island on the far end of the lake is usually pretty quiet; not as many yayhoos go that far from the boathouse.


----------



## Fish Whisperer (Jul 11, 2006)

I also grew up fishing Winton Lake and Tree_Beard pretty much nails it. In the early 70s I worked at the boat dock there and saw lots of blue gill stringers pulled out and the occasional carp or catfish. Whenever a weather front was coming through, one of the guys working with me would rent a boat and head for the dam area to fish. He never brought anything back but had great stories of fish he caught. During the summer two women would, just before closing time at night, rent a boat out under the dock lights and then fished for hours. They were the most prolific fishermen on that lake. 

Winton Lake was very silted up from all the construction in Greenhills and Forest Park, but back in the 80s or 90s the county drained the lake and dug out all that silt (same at Sharon Lake). Don't know what its condition is nowadays but construction is pretty much done there and the EPA has established builder regulations to stop that silt runoff. I imagine down between the campsites and the dam, along rocky shores, there is good fishing today. And of course fishing next to the boat dock is always a good bet.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

I grew up fishing WW lake too, we used to ride our bikes up and make a day of it. Good times


----------



## Hookedafew (Oct 7, 2019)

Are you always allowed to use your own boat at Winton woods?


----------



## bearcat3993 (Oct 2, 2015)

I think you can bring your own kayak, but not something like a John boat. You would have to rent their boat/motor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DevFishingZin (Jan 8, 2017)

For Bass, it's a tough lake, but they are in there. You really have to work at it and it will test your skills, similar to playing an already tough golf course from the back tees. Lots of fishing pressure and rec activity. Depending on the time of year and rainfall, you can find them anywhere in that lake. I've pulled many 3 and 4 pounders out of there, and a couple of 5 and 6 pounders, but it was work, nothing came easy. Hamilton County Parks (Great Parks) hold Bass tourneys there. Some of the guys who fish the Great Parks tourneys also fish in the Phoenix Bass Fishing League (MLF Regional Tours, former FLW Regionals) and do very well in those, so you definitely need a different mindset fishing Winton if you want to do well there. Here's a couple of links to Great Parks fishing blog showing some quality catches from their tourneys. A Record-Setting Day at Winton Woods – Great Parks of Hamilton County Blog Winton Woods Lake Puts on Show for Bass Anglers – Great Parks of Hamilton County Blog


----------

